

Ask HN: Are github pages down? - vivekprakash

I am not able to access the blog http:&#x2F;&#x2F;engineering.hackerearth.com&#x2F; which is hosted via github pages. It shows the error related to varnish cache.<p>Error 503 Backend is unhealthy
Backend is unhealthy
Guru Meditation:
XID: 2373250785
Varnish cache server
======
reedlaw
Yes. [https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

------
salboaie
Ahh no, I've just submited to HN my new library
[https://github.com/salboaie/harvests](https://github.com/salboaie/harvests)
(simpler replacement to promises and flow control libraries)

------
andyhmltn
What is the point in this thread?
[http://status.github.com](http://status.github.com) will answer that
question. HN doesn't need threads asking / telling people whether things are
down

------
mjswensen
Either GitHub is making headway in mitigating the DDoS attack, or not all GH
pages sites were affected. (My repos pages are working fine.)

------
sp332
Github gets DDoS'd a lot more than I'd expect. How did they even make enemies
like that?

